# VAPE Braai's and Fishing and Beer and Wors



## Nicholas (23/2/17)

Hey guys 

So i was just wondering, besides all the normal vape meets and stuff. Why do we never have vape braai's and fishing days and beer and everything. 

Like i wouldn't mind a vape run where we all meetup early head out to a dam or something and have a fishing/dop and braai meet. 

or even one closer where we just bring and braai. 

Now i'm the last to talk because as a systems administrator i don't even have the concept of free time but im sure we have a couple guys out there who would enjoy a beer and a braai alongside their fellow vapers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (27/2/17)

I agree with you 100%, sounds a lot of fun, but I guess it's easier(read: acceptable and inviting ) in a public place with lots of people. As someone fairly new(compared to some others here) I would be more intimidated to go to a braai/dam run than a vapemeet, purely because the former feels more "invite only"

Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1


----------

